# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Congratulations France for winning the World Cup

## dadto6

Congratulations to France for besting Croatia 4-2 in winning the World Cup!!!!

----------


## pascaleschmidt

On va faire la bringue!!!!!

----------


## Islander

On est champion. Vive la France!

----------


## amyb

OMG--there's pride and support. Well done France.

----------


## BND

A joyous day for France!   Loved the photo of Macron celebrating!  He had a heart-felt hug for each of the French team and genuine congratulations to the Croatian team also.  Well done indeed! Vive la France!

----------


## Theresa

Felicitations!

I too was moved by Macron’s expression toward athletes from both teams.  Some pundits insist Croatia played a better game, but in the end it’s the goals that matter. 

We were on island for several games in the run up to the final and enjoyed witnessing the celebration at la Tourment and elsewhere. We are especially happy that St. Barth can celebrate something so fantastic after a very trying year.

----------


## Jim A

We were in France for the Denmark and Argentina matches. Would have been great to have been there today. France had a great tournament and is very young and should be one of the best squads in the World for a very good for a long time. Mbappe is a superstar and is going to be one of the best players in the World in a couple of years.

----------


## stbartshopper

We echo the Congrats!

----------


## Ismacccam

I'm looking at these comments from 2018, and I don't believe that after so much praise, the French team players were subjected to racist insults on the Internet this year.

----------

